# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Need new MightBoard (suggestion)

## TiredJuan

I see them online (eBay) for fairly cheap, does anyone have a suggestion as to where to pick one up? Or should I try my luck on eBay?

I've got a CTC Dual, originally purchased on eBay, and I'm looking for a drop in replacement. Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## EagleSeven

> I see them online (eBay) for fairly cheap, does anyone have a suggestion as to where to pick one up? Or should I try my luck on eBay?
> 
> I've got a CTC Dual, originally purchased on eBay, and I'm looking for a drop in replacement. Any help would be appreciated.


I've read that most Mightyboards sold on eBay have a different Power-switch connection method,
so if you can not find exact type needed at a good price, 
you can use the other type by modifying back-panel of printer-case or removing the installed switch on board.

Other than power-switch, I think all other connections are the Same.

----------


## TiredJuan

Sounds good, thank you. Any modifications I do before adding a fresh board?

----------


## EagleSeven

> Sounds good, thank you. Any modifications I do before adding a fresh board?


Did the original board Fail ??
If so, have you determined what caused it to Fail ?
You would not want to damage the new board if problem is with something else and has not been corrected,
such as a bad power-supply or shorted wires somewhere ?

----------


## TiredJuan

It did, and I've determined the cause, it was (mostly) my fault.

----------


## EagleSeven

Here's the Mightyboard that I saw available at eBay:
(The switch at upper-right corner will need to be moved or removed)

mightyboard 1.jpg
Click pic for larger view

I think the SD-card connector may be different Also ?

----------


## curious aardvark

dunno about ctc but that's quite different to the one for my flashforge. you'd have to move the usb. 
Mind you the advantage of a plywood case is that it's real easy to cut new holes :-) 

No idea how he did it but, my mate moved the on/off switch to the front of my machine (I cut the hole and had a spare switch - he wired it all up)
And that's probably the best mod you can do :-)

So while you're messing about - stick the switch on the front.
Looks like you'd just need to cut the existing connections solder some wires to them and jusr run those round to the front of the machine.

----------


## EagleSeven

> dunno about ctc but that's quite different to the one for my flashforge. you'd have to move the usb. 
> Mind you the advantage of a plywood case is that it's real easy to cut new holes :-) 
> 
> No idea how he did it but, my mate moved the on/off switch to the front of my machine (I cut the hole and had a spare switch - he wired it all up)
> And that's probably the best mod you can do :-)
> 
> So while you're messing about - stick the switch on the front.
> Looks like you'd just need to cut the existing connections solder some wires to them and jusr run those round to the front of the machine.


I prefer to use an external Power-Strip, with Switch, breaker and surge-protector,
 to control all AC devices at printer, including printer's PSU.
(such as added Fans and lights)
That way Everything is controlled by One Switch and there's No ware on internal switch.
And Easy access to power-strip Switch.

power-strip.jpg

----------


## TiredJuan

> dunno about ctc but that's quite different to the one for my flashforge. you'd have to move the usb. 
> Mind you the advantage of a plywood case is that it's real easy to cut new holes :-) 
> 
> No idea how he did it but, my mate moved the on/off switch to the front of my machine (I cut the hole and had a spare switch - he wired it all up)
> And that's probably the best mod you can do :-)
> 
> So while you're messing about - stick the switch on the front.
> Looks like you'd just need to cut the existing connections solder some wires to them and jusr run those round to the front of the machine.


 This is a good idea. Having my niece and nephew in the house occasionally, I think I'll put one of those keyed switches on it, but I'll definitely be moving it to the front.

----------


## adrianq

TiredJuan,

May I ask where you purchased your new AT2560 board?

----------


## TiredJuan

> TiredJuan,
> 
> May I ask where you purchased your new AT2560 board?


I didn't purchase a 2560 board. There wasn't a close enough drop in replacement.  That being said, it was still quite a bit of work so if you can pick one up I would suggest it.

----------

